

Apple's Narrative Problem - replicatorblog
https://medium.com/editors-picks/b36cd86c3fce

======
jfernandez
I think it'll be interesting to see that even if we do get a rethought Apple
TV or even an 'iWatch' in the near future, will that actually spur any real
change in the way the company is perceived.

A lot of people have said something along these lines so I won't try to quote
anyone directly, but there's that saying that when a new product/idea in the
same space comes out, it not only has to be as good as existing services but
it needs to be significant margin _better_ to really make any noise.

Maybe contract deals are what's holding up a re-released Apple TV but even if
were to say include Siri integration would those two things be enough to make
it radical. In terms of any watch, Apple is notorious for a slow and small
feature set (but obviously very well thought out) so I could really
columnists/bloggers yawning at its release too.

Bottom line I'm not even convinced new products will spur any changes to their
narrative, I think the author hit the nail on the head that Apple is no longer
an 'underdog' in any respect and now they're held to unrealistic standards
(despite still being very profitable).

~~~
gdubs
One thing to remember was that when the phone was just a rumor, it was hard to
imagine why it would be that great. The goofy image that Steve showed on stage
of a rotary-wheel on an iPod wasn't that far from what a lot of people were
imagining. But I agree, it's a different game now and they're held to a
remarkably different standard.

Given how much cash they have, and the lead time it affords, I would not be
shocked if Tim Cook's strategy involves letting the expectations bar get lower
and lower -- it could only help them (to a point, obviously).

Or in five years we'll all look back and say it was elusive magic that's never
coming back ;)

